# Arizona makes pet hedgehogs legal



## hcentral (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's happy news for anyone hankering to have a hedgehog in the house: State wildlife officials have removed the spiny little critters from the list of restricted wildlife to allow them as pets.

Read the full article here at the Arizona Daily Star.


----------

